
Show HN: Broker-less simulation and mocking for Kafka - ekoutanov
https://github.com/obsidiandynamics/jackdaw
======
max23_
Do check out author's other project, Kafdrop[0], a web UI for Kafka.

[0]
[https://github.com/obsidiandynamics/kafdrop](https://github.com/obsidiandynamics/kafdrop)

------
rad_gruchalski
> If only you could simulate the entire Kafka infrastructure in a JVM so that
> messages can be published and consumed without relying on Kafka... After
> all, you just want to know that your application components integrate
> correctly; you aren't trying to test Kafka.

It depends on what one is trying to test. For simple connectivity, sure. If
one wants to test more advanced features, this could be not enough.

By the way, it’s possible to run entire cluster in tests. Here’s an (older)
example: [https://github.com/radekg/kafka-cluster-
tools](https://github.com/radekg/kafka-cluster-tools).

------
fuball63
This is pretty cool, testing with kafka is a painpoint. We have been using a
fat container from spotify that has kafka and zookeeper with basic
configuration out of the box.

------
djtango
I'm confused, does this have anything to do with the Clojure Kafka client also
called Jackdaw by FundingCircle?

~~~
ekoutanov
No nothing to do with that. Just happen to have same names.

------
math
nice! related, we just added similar capability to librdkafka (the C client)
to facilitate better integration testing. hopefully we will expose it in the
bindings as well at some point.

